# A warranty letter template



## ChasPainter

Could you please provide me with your warranty letter template?
(the one you use for a 1-year warranty after painting job is done)

The templates we got from GCs are not in our favor at all, don't look fair...


----------



## CApainter

I'm surprised no on offered advice already.

Do you actually need a template, or could you just add a paragraph to your contract? I mean, you can write anything on your contract that you want. No one's obligated to agree with it. 

Here are some conditions I would warranty for one year:

Peeling paint, bubbling, cracked caulking, and major fading due to application. This does not include damage caused by sprinklers, landscape vegetation, chemicals, impacts, excessive heat exposure (above product recommendations) , or structural deficiencies.


----------



## ChasPainter

I need a template of a separate document - warranty (it should not be a part of a contract). I'll be glad to get the template you use in projects with CG or like that.


----------



## CApainter

ChasPainter said:


> I need a template of a separate document - warranty (it should not be a part of a contract). I'll be glad to get the template you use in projects with CG or like that.


I don't have a warranty certificate because I don't own a business. But a google search showed several styles with fancy borders and seals that could be duplicated (provided there are no copyrights) and easily reconfigured to reflect the specifics of any number of products and services.

What kind of discrepencies were there that you didn't agree with?


----------



## CApainter

This is interesting because it seems that some aspects of a paint job should not be in a warranty while others reasonably could. For example:

Surface defects due to prepping and paint application, along with paint drips, splatter, smears, or damaged items, should all have been addressed prior to completion of the job by way of an inspection. 

Paint service Warranties should only cover unforeseen conditions that did not originate prior to a final inspection but reveal themselve prematurely due to improper application or product performance. Like peeling, bubbling, fading, cracking etc.

A contract would contain the general conditions of what a customer should expect in terms of workmanship.


----------



## Roamer




----------



## CApainter

I suggested something similar, but the OP says he needs a document separate from the contract. Kind of like a warranty certificate, or something.


----------



## ChasPainter

Thank you so much! This will help a lot.
I'll try to design my own Warranty Form basing on your advises and examples.


----------

